# Running with a Cockapoo



## Muddypaws

Hi,

I'm looking at getting a Cockapoo bit really want a dog that I can take running with me. Does anyone else here go running regularly with their Cockapoo ??

I realise that as a puppy running won't be possible and that dogs, like people need to start with shorter distances.....

Thanks 

Lisa


----------



## kendal

you should have no problem having a cockapoo as a running partner. they are ver resilient dogs with good staminar. 

but yeah you will need to wate a couple of months befor you can do propper long runs.


----------



## wellerfeller

Yes I have run with my poo and also bike rides. You can buy leads for each purpose to make it easier.


----------



## dave the dog

Hi Lisa
My other half wanted a dog he could run with- it was one of the reasons we chose a cockapoo. We waited until Benji was about 8 months and his bones were well formed before he started shorter runs. He's just turned 1 now and has built up to a faster 5K. He loves it and apparently makes a fantastic running partner. Happy dog, happy hubby!

Meg x


----------



## JoJo

Some very fit owners out there .. putting me to shame 

Yes cockapoo can go on runs with you, just take it easy in the beginning and build it up slowly ... your dog will love it ... not that I do it with my cockapoos  umm its not a good look for me ..


----------



## Muddypaws

Thank you all  I've just been chatting to our neighbours who also have a cockapoo and they sound the ideal breed...

The only other thing we need to do is to make sure our daughter isn't allergic to them; we've arranged for her to meet a cockapoo later this week and she can tell within a few minutes if it is going to be a problem !


----------



## Rufini

We are thinking of buying some second hand bikes to take Vincent out for long runs too  I have run with him a few times but he just got too excited xD I'm training for a 5K so I am going to have to start taking him out too!


----------



## lola24

I run with Lola (and Izzi and maggie too sometimes- i must look crazy running with 3 dogs!!) I waited until she was 9 months old before i started running her but she is a year now and can do 5k easily.


----------



## pops

Tilly is now 1 and I have been taking her for a couple of runs a week for a while now. She loves it she is good on both running on a lead or without in the woods.


----------



## MillieDog

I've tried running with Millie, but I run out of steam way to quickly. She skips alongside me as if to say... Is that it !!!

As for allergies, I'm allergic to cats and dogs. And cockapoo is great, no allergies


----------



## lozzaf

Hello. I am hoping to get my first Cockapoo soon and am going to see a litter tomorrow. It is important to me that I have a dog that will run with me - up to maybe 3 miles-ish. So sorry to come late to this thread, but my question is, if a dog has a Show Cocker mother and a Toy Poodle father, will it be big enough to manage the running? I want to make sure we are all happy (me, my new puppy, and my family) so this is obviously a big decision.

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Laura


----------



## Jayne Hall

Great to see Rutini back !!


----------



## lozzaf

Sorry Jayne, what does that mean? I'm new to the forum so no idea who (what?) Rutini is.


----------



## colpa110

I have two cockapoos ...Betty who is from a show cocker mum and toy poodle dad and Ted who is from a working cocker mum and miniature poodle dad...both love to run but it is Betty who is the duracell dog andwho has the most stamina and will go on and on and on.....


----------



## lady amanda

Lady is an american cocker with a mini poodle dad...she would be good for about a mile...but not 3... I am sure some dogs would be able to do it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cockerpoo61

wellerfeller said:


> Yes I have run with my poo and also bike rides. You can buy leads for each purpose to make it easier.


Where do you get these special running leads from?

I have a 5k and 10k to run in 2013 and looking at running them with Bayley as Jack will be too young and Holly will trip me over busy stopping and looking at things!!!
Hoping Bayley will pull me along a bit faster so i can get a better time than last year and maybe come in the top 10 as i came 15th last year  
Just don't know if Bayley will appreciate being dressed in a pink tutu for Cancer Research lol.


----------



## Cat 53

Just picturing you running with all three! Be a good one for 'You've been Framed' ! Utter chaos!


----------



## Jen62

Harley is only 16 weeks and loves to run!! Obviously we only run with him for a few minutes but he is so good and looks up and runs with you so excitedly!! Can't wait till he is older and we can get some miles in-he is working mum and miniature dad but still quite dinky so not sure how big he will get - but biggest character out of all the dogs in training tho!! Go for a cockapoo, they are the best!! Let us know if you do. X


----------



## cockerpoo61

Cat 53 said:


> Just picturing you running with all three! Be a good one for 'You've been Framed' ! Utter chaos!


How true is that Cat!! I have already been flying over the top of Holly one day and that was walking!!!! Its all good fun  watch out for me on 'You've Been Framed' lol


----------



## JulesB

My Betty is working x toy and she happily runs up to about 5 miles with me, and would do it a lot quicker than we! She just trots along beside me! She does have a tendency to shoot off like Usain Bolt at the start but settles down quickly.


----------



## Smallears

I've just started with muttley only 1 1/2 miles but he loves it and would keep going if I let him!


----------



## cockerpoo61

Smallears said:


> I've just started with muttley only 1 1/2 miles but he loves it and would keep going if I let him!


How old is Muttley? I think Jack would run with me he has loads of energy but i don't want to damage him at an early age, wonder what age i could start doing a little jog with him!


----------



## Smallears

Muttleys 21 weeks. I know some say you should be careful how far to go at this age but my vet said its more of a concern with the larger heavier dogs. I'm just trying to be careful and work up gradually.


----------



## Muddypaws

Hi all,

I just thought I would share my experiences with running with Millie.

Millie is now 6 months old.

After quite a chat with the vet he said it was ok for me to start running with Millie when she was 4 months old. I started off by running one of our walking routes with her (about 3 miles).

All the running and 95% of our walks are off road, over hills and fields and this does make a difference.

Millie tends to run on ahead and wait for me to catch up, if she wants to stop for the toilet then I wait for her (and clean up !).

Millie now runs about 6 miles with me. Millie is a cross with a working cocker and a toy poodle; her mum was a trained gun dog.

For most of the time Millie runs off the lead so she can run at her own pace and is still free to sniff around/chase birds etc. I carry a running belt with pouches that can be used to hold poo bags and dog treats. I also run with a bottle of water so we can both stop for a drink; Millie has learnt to drink from my hand as I squirt the water out of the bottle.

Running with Millie is slower than running on my own mainly because I stop to chat to other dog walkers 

Millie was spayed last week so won't be running until tomorrow (Christmas Day) this was done via laparoscopy to minimise the wounds and speed the healing. She had her post op check with the vet yesterday and he has given her the all clear to "carry-on as normal" but said she shouldn't be jumping over stiles just yet (she normally finds a way under them anyway) and I will be sticking to shorter 3 mile runs with her for the next couple of weeks.

I did make sure Millie had a few weeks of running the shorter distances before increasing the distance; I'm also teaching her a few commands like "close" when I want her to stay close to me, "left" and "right" so she knows which path to take !

Hope this helps


----------



## lozzaf

Thanks for all the replies - you have taken away my worries.

Hubby and I have just put down a deposit on Trixi and will be bringing her home in just under three weeks time. We turn to each other every few minutes, say 'puppy' and grin madly. It's going to be such a long wait...


----------



## manda47

*running. with my cockapoo*

Hi , I have a. Black 2& a half year old cockapoo.I have been unwell over the last year or so and am now disabled,this has made it very hard to walk Marley.my teenaged Son has begrudgingly walked him a few times but I was getting desperate as Marley is an extremely active dog.I looked on the internet and found a pole that is meant to clamp under a bicycle seat and realised that it would clamp under the seat of my mobility scooter.Marley needs to wear a harness then the short lead on the pole attaches to the harness.
It only took a few sessions for Marley to learn the commands (I had to teach him that way for right and this way for left and stop ) now Marley will run along side my mobility scooter at 6 miles per hour for around 20minutes and would happily do more!!the strange thing is that in the home he doesn't obey commands very well but with the scooter he obeys almost every time! I think that he is so grateful to get out he behaves well.


----------



## Jayded

That is awesome! What a terrific solution for you and Marley.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chumphreys

Hi I have been running with Malie ever since she turned 5 months.She runs off lead but I also have a harness and running lead.We go trail running so it is through fields and Forrest.Malie runs ahead but always stops to see where I am.One thing I will say is watch out for tripping hazards  Malie stopped the other day as there was a stranger coming towards us.She stopped right in front of me,I tripped over her and fell face first in the mud,right in front of the good looking stranger ) Bless him he did try his hardest not to laugh 
XClare


----------



## DB1

manda47 said:


> Hi , I have a. Black 2& a half year old cockapoo.I have been unwell over the last year or so and am now disabled,this has made it very hard to walk Marley.my teenaged Son has begrudgingly walked him a few times but I was getting desperate as Marley is an extremely active dog.I looked on the internet and found a pole that is meant to clamp under a bicycle seat and realised that it would clamp under the seat of my mobility scooter.Marley needs to wear a harness then the short lead on the pole attaches to the harness.
> It only took a few sessions for Marley to learn the commands (I had to teach him that way for right and this way for left and stop ) now Marley will run along side my mobility scooter at 6 miles per hour for around 20minutes and would happily do more!!the strange thing is that in the home he doesn't obey commands very well but with the scooter he obeys almost every time! I think that he is so grateful to get out he behaves well.


Sorry to hear of your situation but how great that you have found such a brilliant solution.


----------



## Muttley Brody

Chumphreys said:


> Hi I have been running with Malie ever since she turned 5 months.She runs off lead but I also have a harness and running lead.We go trail running so it is through fields and Forrest.Malie runs ahead but always stops to see where I am.One thing I will say is watch out for tripping hazards  Malie stopped the other day as there was a stranger coming towards us.She stopped right in front of me,I tripped over her and fell face first in the mud,right in front of the good looking stranger ) Bless him he did try his hardest not to laugh
> XClare


At least it was in front of someone who was good looking


----------



## Turi

Hello all  

Saw this post and thought I’d share my experiences of running with Saffi who is now 18 months. We didn’t start running with her until she was 10-11 months, our vet didn’t think it would be good for her joints. It was frustrating to wait that long because she was already running everywhere, I didn’t see how ME running (at a much slower pace might I add) would affect HER running pace !

Anyway, we started slowly and now we both LOVE it – Saffi knows when we’re going on a run because I put my running trainers on rather than my wellies or walking shoes and she gets so excited, it’s infectious. I run much faster and further than I would without her – however, she still runs ahead then runs back as if to say, ‘are you coming? Hurry up!’

For anyone who knows South West London we run from Barnes down to the river and then do the Putney – Hammersmith river run. In total it’s about six miles and most of it (apart from the bridges themselves) is off the lead so I imagine Saffi is doing a lot more. 

Today, she is in the office with me. We had a half hour off-lead walk this morning and tonight we’ll run home from Victoria with my fiancé via Battersea Park so she gets more off-lead work (and Marcus and I can do our sit ups etc in the Park - we're losing weight together for our wedding later this year). 

I’ve lost a stone and a half since January when Saffi and I started running - I’d recommend it to anyone


----------



## Muttley Brody

Turi said:


> Hello all
> 
> Saw this post and thought I’d share my experiences of running with Saffi who is now 18 months. We didn’t start running with her until she was 10-11 months, our vet didn’t think it would be good for her joints. It was frustrating to wait that long because she was already running everywhere, I didn’t see how ME running (at a much slower pace might I add) would affect HER running pace !
> 
> Anyway, we started slowly and now we both LOVE it – Saffi knows when we’re going on a run because I put my running trainers on rather than my wellies or walking shoes and she gets so excited, it’s infectious. I run much faster and further than I would without her – however, she still runs ahead then runs back as if to say, ‘are you coming? Hurry up!’
> 
> For anyone who knows South West London we run from Barnes down to the river and then do the Putney – Hammersmith river run. In total it’s about six miles and most of it (apart from the bridges themselves) is off the lead so I imagine Saffi is doing a lot more.
> 
> Today, she is in the office with me. We had a half hour off-lead walk this morning and tonight we’ll run home from Victoria with my fiancé via Battersea Park so she gets more off-lead work (and Marcus and I can do our sit ups etc in the Park - we're losing weight together for our wedding later this year).
> 
> I’ve lost a stone and a half since January when Saffi and I started running - I’d recommend it to anyone


Glad it's all going so well.


----------



## Toffin

I've started running with Polly - she's 11 months' old today and happily goes along for 40 minutes now. Not terribly fast but she just keeps on trotting alongside me. The only concern I have is the heat at the moment - not exactly sweltering but I feel it's better to go out at 7am rather than midday. She's always thirsty when she gets home. It hasn't worsened her right hind hop!

She seems to just love it which is surprising as there's no time for sniffing and exploring. But she has plenty of time for that on our second daily outing which is a walk in the woods or along the canal. I wouldn't just run with her as I think she needs the variety.

P is show cocker/miniature poodle but on the small side.

Toffin
x


----------



## Mouse Trousers

Great to have read this thread as I desperately want to run with Chester but thought I had to wait until he was 1! He's 11 months now so will be ordering my running lead off Amazon ASAP.


----------



## Turi

Toffin said:


> I've started running with Polly - she's 11 months' old today and happily goes along for 40 minutes now. Not terribly fast but she just keeps on trotting alongside me. The only concern I have is the heat at the moment - not exactly sweltering but I feel it's better to go out at 7am rather than midday. She's always thirsty when she gets home. It hasn't worsened her right hind hop!
> 
> She seems to just love it which is surprising as there's no time for sniffing and exploring. But she has plenty of time for that on our second daily outing which is a walk in the woods or along the canal. I wouldn't just run with her as I think she needs the variety.
> 
> P is show cocker/miniature poodle but on the small side.
> 
> Toffin
> x


I wish Saffi trotted beside me - she zooooooms ahead and people laugh that she makes me look slow 

We don't go out at midday - definitely too hot. Even last night (5pm) in London was probably on the warm side. We also try to go to places where she can wade in water (the Thames etc) as dogs control their temperature through the pads of their feet (and panting of course) so if they have access to cold water it helps regulate things.


----------



## lozzaf

Trixi is 7 months old now and we started running together a few weeks ago. We started with a minute of walking and a minute of running - for about half an hour total. The run sections have gradually increased up to around 5 minutes each. We keep it fun - if Trixi wants to stop and sniff, we do that. She runs on a loose lead, more for my benefit than hers so I can keep her out of danger (a lot of 'status' dogs around our way).

Every Saturday I take part in parkrun - a weekly timed 5k in a local park. Since she was new Trixi has been coming along to watch, to get her used to the runners and the environment. For the last two weeks she has joined the run - running the first half of each 2.5k lap, then handing over to hubby who walks her back to the start. 

I am so proud of her - she really 'gets it'. She runs ahead of me, head and tail high, ears flapping, and doesn't deviate from the route. She is totally focussed and enjoying herself.

In the next few weeks will increase her parkrun distance, so in a few months I'm hoping she can run the whole 5k.


----------



## Muddypaws

Millie is now just over a year old and happily runs up to 10 miles with me  I take a bottle of water with me for her and she drinks from my hand. Millie is off the lead so she can stop and sniff and go at her own pace (she does wait for me to catch up).

I have also taught her to run to heel when we pass cyclists, runners and walkers and she is learning the commands left and right so I can tell her which way to go !

When I'm running with millie I do stop to chat to other dog walkers so Millie has a chance to say hello to the other dogs


----------



## Turi

Wow Lisa - ten miles! You put us all to shame! 

Your runs (stopping to let Millie meet other dogs etc, teaching left & right, avoiding cyclists etc) sound a lot like ours. 

It's great fun isn't it!


----------

